# SS 22.10.22 - Bloch - Israel Symphony



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Ernest Bloch (1880 - 1959)*

*Israel Symphony*

I. Lent et solennel
II. Allegro agitato
III. Moderato (andante grazioso)

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

We somehow missed the great composer Ernest Bloch for the Saturday Symphony until now, which has now been rectified with this week's Israel Symphony. The symphony was first performed at Carnegie Hall in May 1917. The first of the three movements depicts meditation in the Temple, the second evokes Yom Kippur (the Day of Atonement) and the last movement with the four vocalists represents Sukkoth (Feast of Tabernacles) and the harvest. The symphony is very lyrical and contemplative with only the second movement having tension. A beautiful and engaging work. Several recordings of the work including the Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra under Dalia Atlas below - an ASV disc.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Bloch: Israel Symphony 3/Bloch, E: Suite for viola & orchestra

Adriana Kohutková (soprano), Katarína Kramolišová (soprano), Terezia Bajaková (mezzo-soprano), Denisa Hamarová (contralto), Michael Mačuha (baritone), Yuri Gandelsman (viola)

Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Atlas Camerata Orchestra, Dalia Atlas

My choice


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Had some difficulties to find this from Apple music. One I finally found :


----------



## Xenophiliu (Jan 2, 2022)

Utah Symphony Orchestra
Maurice Abravanel

My preferred version of Israel, but I do really like Bloch's Viola Suite from that Naxos reissue.


----------

